# lost dog!!



## solocam03 (Feb 1, 2009)

hey guys just thought id post on here along with everywhere else. My german wire hare ran off last evening, from our home . We have been searching every where. I live in boardman Ohio if any one out there lives close and has some info please contact me at [email protected]


----------



## solocam03 (Feb 1, 2009)

Well after 6 days and five cold nights thanks to the determination of my wife we were able to track down our dog! Although very skinny he is home safe and sound! With plans on new gps chips for both our dogs and the addition of an invisible fence to the fence that we already have we hope to never go through this again. Wish I wouldn't have learned this one the hard way but am very happy to have our family whole and my hunting buddy back!! Thanks for all your prayers


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

WOW! Great outcome to what had to be a long 6 days. Your pup and especially your wife deserve some extra hugs.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Glad you got your dog back. I had a traveler once and its a terrible feeling worrying about your dog.


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

We had a golden retriever come up missing about 7 years ago and never found her alot of long sleepless nights and alot of walking the woods behind the house but never found her. glad you found your dog


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

very happy the pup is back home! maybe the hunger and cold has left an impression the fence/collar didn't.


----------

